# Carry pen



## biednick (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello,
I love my fountain pens. The write so much smoother. However, I have issues carrying them. Whenever use a fountain pen I have issues with the pen leaking ink into the cap and on the section, covering my fingertips in ink. Do any of you have issues with this, and how can I fix it? 
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## GoatRider (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't carry a fountain pen much, but I've heard you need to carry them tip up.


----------



## 691175002 (Feb 7, 2012)

Some of my fountain pens have this problem but the nicer ones seem to avoid the issue.

My twsbi diamond is very resistant to spattering and has a separate section in the cap that seals the nib/feed away from the section.  In the rare case that ink does leak it stays on the nib.


----------



## 76winger (Feb 7, 2012)

I've had similar problems with cheap "gift" fountain pens and some of the smaller cheaper kit pens. Although I've had real good luck with some better "Component" pens. My personal experience so far has been with the PSI models tycoon (I like the feel for a smaller pen), Designer (also good, but a bit long for some of my shirt pockets) and the Apollo infinity for a bigger FP (It's light due to some plastic components, yet the metal section is very comfortable to hold), this last one is the one I carry around the most. 

I've also tried the Nouveau Sceptre from PSI, and it writes great, but I wouldn't want to carry it around in my pocket due to the weight.  

I'm sure there's may other recommendations, these are just the ones I've tried in my short experience with FPs over that past 9 months.


----------



## biednick (Feb 7, 2012)

Okay, si its probably the pen not me.  Im using a cheap kit from woodcraft with a stock nib right now.


----------



## vacca rabite (Feb 9, 2012)

I have been writing nearly exclusively with fountain pens for a number of years - over a decade now (almost two decades...).  I found a cheap one in high school and was hooked. I have yet to loose a shirt to one - though there have been a few fingers covered in ink.  I just made my first one, so I am learning new things, but here are some things I have picked up along the way...

Always carry with the pen capped and the tip up. If you have a habit of tapping your pen, tap on the base, not the tip!  When flying, I put my pens in a ziplock bag and stick them in snugly in my briefcase.  I have yet to have an issue on a plane, but better safe then sorry.  Storage is best capped and up, but capped and flat is usually fine too.  Just not uncapped, and not tip down!

Don't loan your fountain pens out, even for a quick signature!  Your pen tends to "learn" your style, and loaning it out can lead to a pen that does not perform as you expect when you get it back.  Also, people who don't use fountain pens tend not to know how to write with one - especially when it is formed to your preferences.  I always have a rollerball loaner in my briefcase.  I tend to care more about this issue then is warranted, but that's how I was taught and I'm sticking to it!  

If your pen starts loading up with ink, dripping when you write or leaking into the cap, it needs to be cleaned.  Ditch the cartridge, take off the nib and run it under water until the water runs clear.  Give it a good shake and rinse again.  When the water is clear and you can't shake more droplets out GENTLY dry with paper towels and load in a fresh cartridge.  If its dripping after cleaning lot you may have other issues.


----------

